# Anyone have small critters?



## RosieRedfoot (Jun 23, 2013)

I have two gerbils and used to have a lot more gerbils; have had hamsters, degus, mice, spiny mice, dwarf hamsters, guinea pigs, rabbits, and twice hedgehogs. A lot were brief fosters for a small pet rescue I ran.

But here are pictures of my two gerbils:







I need to get some better pictures one of these days. 

Anyone else with "pocket pets" feel free to share your pics!


----------



## wellington (Jun 23, 2013)

Very cute gerbs you have there. I used to have rats, hamster, hedge hog. Now just have two torts, turtle, dog, cat, bird, crab, two lizards and marine fish.


----------



## tiff3grl (Jun 23, 2013)

I have had multiple hamsters.....I actually had to bury one tonight  He wasn't sick, just old age.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using TortForum mobile app


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear it. My little dwarf robo hamster died a little over a week ago of old age too so I know how it goes. Here's a picture of him after an intense running wheel binge:




He was a rescue Craigslist freebie due to the kid tiring of caring for him. I don't know how old he was but they had him for about 1.5-2 and I had him almost a year so that's up there in dwarf ham years. 

Feel free to share pics of past/present. I'm one of those people that don't feel rodents are just kid starter pets. I've owned gerbils for over half my life. 

Crazy rodent person 

~~~(_)^â€¢>=


----------



## jax7271 (Jul 14, 2013)

I've had gerbils, mice, rats and bunnies; now I have chinchillas


----------



## theelectraco (Jul 14, 2013)

I have had everything. Hedgehogs, ferrets, hamsters, mice, rats, rabbits, and currently have a chinchilla. 




0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## CourtneyG (Jul 14, 2013)

I have had a hamster and a rat. I currently have leopard geckos, halloween crab, and a tarantula. Not that many warm body little critters in my life.


----------



## Beck (Jul 14, 2013)

I've had hamsters, rats, gerbils, and rabbits. Looked into getting a hedgehog but they're illegal in GA. So we started a search for something else, and decided tortoise fit the bill!

I loved the rats but we let them roam the apartment a lot and they were so messy. We didn't have a dog at the time so they were our "puppies".

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 14, 2013)

We have a ferret named Coco. He is the nosiest thing on earth!


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jul 14, 2013)

besides my reptiles of a ball python, argentine tegu, leopard tortoise, hermit crabs... I've had - hamsters, rats, mice, guinea pig, rabbits, gerbil, hedgehog, dogs, a cat, fish, thats about it i think


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Jul 14, 2013)

I miss ratties and may get a pair as my next critter. I was at a used book store and one of the free books was a rat care book and flipping through it made me want rats again. Maybe in a year or two since that's about how long half my current pets have to live.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 14, 2013)

*We have a skunk named Possum. *


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Aug 7, 2013)

Cute!


----------

